# Introducing Chicken Quarters?



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,

My puppy is 15 weeks old now, and primarily eats good quality adult kibble with ground beef mixed in. This was per the breeder and vet's guidance. The ground beef provides the extra protein that the adult kibble does not provide (compared to puppy kibble). The pup also gets hard boiled eggs, cottage cheese, yoghurt, carrots, etc. The pup's stool is firm, bowel movements are regular, weight is great, and no problems.

However, I was told that I can start diversifying the raw diet at this point. The pup would not touch ground turkey, but I mixed some in with the ground beef and that worked. Is that what everyone advises as far as introducing new meat?

I tried a chicken quarter, which the vet advised, but the pup will not touch it. Not interested. I tried pulling some meat off of the raw chicken quarter and hand feeding, but the pup seems grossed out by it. 

How did everyone here introduce new types of meat?

Also, please provide other thoughts on what new meat I should start to provide and at what age. Thanks!

PS: Since there are a few mean people on this forum who love to attack posters for their "lack of knowledge," let me point out that I do not claim to be an expert. However, the diet I feed my pup has been advised by my breeder, and two different vets (I go to two vets based on location, depending on whether the needs are urgent or not. Both vets share their papers on my pup). Also, remember, the pup is still receiving kibble, so it is getting a balanced diet even though the raw meat has been primarily ground beef so far.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When I first introduced raw chicken to my boy he was grossesd out by it. Wouldn't touch it. However, after I froze it and gave it to him, he loved it. He is 19 months now and I'm still feeding him frozen leg quarters. If I give him a piece that hasn't been frozen yet, he'll lick it...and wait...and lick...and wait... till he finally can't stand it and eat it like it's totally grossing him out.


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

Lilie said:


> When I first introduced raw chicken to my boy he was grossesd out by it. Wouldn't touch it. However, after I froze it and gave it to him, he loved it. He is 19 months now and I'm still feeding him frozen leg quarters. If I give him a piece that hasn't been frozen yet, he'll lick it...and wait...and lick...and wait... till he finally can't stand it and eat it like it's totally grossing him out.


I have seen other people talk about feeding it totally frozen. I will have to try that. So they can get into the meat even though the chicken quarter is totally frozen? Isn't it hard like a rock?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I started with chicken backs. Fed them for a week or so then went to leg quarters. Alternated backs and quarters for several days then went to all leg quarters for a week. Next I tried pork spare ribs. Again, fed the ribs every meal for a week then went to beef.
Good luck.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

summerronk said:


> I have seen other people talk about feeding it totally frozen. I will have to try that. So they can get into the meat even though the chicken quarter is totally frozen? Isn't it hard like a rock?


 
Honestly, my GSD knaws on the frozen chicken as if he is using it as a chew bone. It softens up quickly, but doesn't get slimmy. It takes him less than 5 minutes to eat the entire thing. 

I may have created a monster by doing this though. He won't eat heart or liver or anything like that, unless it's frozen. He will eat thawed out (fridge temp) chicken feet. 

You might try what Doc stated first. If you can get your pup over the texture hump, it would make feeding raw much easier.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

I've started Harleigh on chicken necks. She's only 7 weeks old, though. As she gets older, we'll go to chicken backs and then quarters.


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Honestly, my GSD knaws on the frozen chicken as if he is using it as a chew bone. It softens up quickly, but doesn't get slimmy. It takes him less than 5 minutes to eat the entire thing.
> 
> I may have created a monster by doing this though. He won't eat heart or liver or anything like that, unless it's frozen. He will eat thawed out (fridge temp) chicken feet.
> 
> You might try what Doc stated first. If you can get your pup over the texture hump, it would make feeding raw much easier.


I just noticed you said "eat the entire thing." Do you serve boneless chicken quarters? Cause I have been trying bone-in chicken quarters.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

summerronk said:


> I just noticed you said "eat the entire thing." Do you serve boneless chicken quarters? Cause I have been trying bone-in chicken quarters.


Bone and all! As long as it's raw, they can eat the chicken bone as well.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried giving turkey legs to my pup but it was too rich for him as it made his poop soft. He didn't have an issue with the raw part. I had to put him on kibble (i got really fussed at by some folks on this forum for not knowing more) to firm up his stool a little because his poop got really liquidy, which I'm guessing may be due to a lack of bone and just starting off on the raw diet.
I am going to try some chicken with more age appropiate bones for him so he can chew them up because he was really digging the turkey. He doesn't seem overly excited about his kibble now after trying the turkey.


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to post an update. So, the frozen chicken quarters worked!!! It is HILARIOUS to watch, and it takes her like 30 minutes to eat it -- which is nice.

I just put it in her bowl, and she starts with licking it until it thaws a little, and then starts tearing through it. 

I usually take it away though once most of the meat is gone. I get scared to let her eat the entire thing with all the bones!! I know it is supposed to be ok, but its hard to allow it! I am sure she is eating some bone though, just not the entire chicken quarter. So now she is eating kibble, ground beef, and chicken quarters -- plus cottage cheese, yoghurt, occasional bananas pieces, occasional carrots, and hard boiled eggs. 

She also gets a fair amount of smoked turkey breast which I give her during training.


----------



## summerronk (Apr 13, 2011)

yuricamp said:


> I tried giving turkey legs to my pup but it was too rich for him as it made his poop soft. He didn't have an issue with the raw part. I had to put him on kibble (i got really fussed at by some folks on this forum for not knowing more) to firm up his stool a little because his poop got really liquidy, which I'm guessing may be due to a lack of bone and just starting off on the raw diet.
> I am going to try some chicken with more age appropiate bones for him so he can chew them up because he was really digging the turkey. He doesn't seem overly excited about his kibble now after trying the turkey.


I know, sometimes people on the forum can be pretty mean. I got verbally abused a couple of times!! 

But I just wanted to offer a helpful comment to you... My breeder, which has significant experience, and two separate vets, all told me that a diet consisting of raw AND kibble is fine. Therefore, don't feel like you are doing something bad by giving raw mixed with kibble. I know many people would disagree with this, but I am comfortable doing this based on the guidance from my vets and the breeder.

Also, if her stool is soft, there are a bunch of things you can give her/him to help make it more solid. People often talk about pumpkin on this forum, but I think cottage cheese helps a lot. I also give her yoghurt because that may help with digestion -- just pick plain or vanilla yoghurt. I only do a spoonful or so if I am serving raw meat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

To the OP - here is a little trick my hubby showed me for easy feeding of frozen pieces. Buy them fresh in bulk. Take them out of the package, put them on a tray careful to keep them seperated and put them in the freezer. Once they are partially frozen you can put them into a freezer bag and they won't stick together.

When you are ready to feed them you can pull them out one at a time and won't have to take them outside to the concrete and slam the bag on the ground to break the pieces apart!


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

summerronk said:


> Hi, I just wanted to post an update. So, the frozen chicken quarters worked!!! It is HILARIOUS to watch, and it takes her like 30 minutes to eat it -- which is nice.


Yay! Glad she’s enjoying. And a 30 min meal is much better for mental and physical stimulation than a 30 second one.



> I usually take it away though once most of the meat is gone. I get scared to let her eat the entire thing with all the bones!! I know it is supposed to be ok, but its hard to allow it! I am sure she is eating some bone though, just not the entire chicken quarter. So now she is eating kibble, ground beef, and chicken quarters -- plus cottage cheese, yoghurt, occasional bananas pieces, occasional carrots, and hard boiled eggs.


(psst! bones are fine. I know it’s hard and SO against eveything you learned growing up, but give it a try.  )

Without running an exact nutritional analysis on your pup’s diet, I’d say you’re probably doing fine. BUT...it’s more complicated than you need to be. You’ll get to the point where not only are you comfortable feeding bone, but you will be able to eyeball the proper meat:bonergan ratio and not worry about the rest of that.

My buddy gets most of the extras you mention but only bits when he’s staring me down and I feel guilty. It’s not an appreciable part of the diet that I plan for.


----------

